# Storing charcoal



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

For cooking I like to use charcoal alot. I read on kingsford website that kingsford original can be stored indefinitely. Match light and mesquite charcoal has a shelf life of 1 to 2 years. Stored in a dry place.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just learn to make it. It is easy to do, plus it is cheaper and cooks better tasting food.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Never thought about making charcoal. I will look into that. Thanks


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Inor said:


> Just learn to make it. It is easy to do, plus it is cheaper and cooks better tasting food.





Swrock said:


> Never thought about making charcoal. I will look into that. Thanks


It's not cheap to make charcoal, I've done it... Of course I was making Willow charcoal, but still.
Cheap is to buy huge bags of charcoal at Mexican Food stores, around me and @Inor it's a place called Food City, owned by the Bashas in Phoenix that has many local grocery stores, probably made in Mexico.

Forget Kingsford.

*Rancher*


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I can see match light loosing the accellerant , but how is mesquite charcoal going to "go bad"?

I'm happy with hardwoods like apple or hickory.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

azrancher said:


> It's not cheap to make charcoal, I've done it... Of course I was making Willow charcoal, but still.
> Cheap is to buy huge bags of charcoal at Mexican Food stores, around me and @Inor it's a place called Food City, owned by the Bashas in Phoenix that has many local grocery stores, probably made in Mexico.
> 
> Forget Kingsford.
> ...


Free is pretty cheap.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

I guess I didn't word that right. Either one that's match lite has a shelf life of 1 to 2 years.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Swrock said:


> I guess I didn't word that right. Either one that's match lite has a shelf life of 1 to 2 years.


Have you considered the regular charcoal, which is much cheaper, then starting it like you would like any fire? Or buying some lighter fluid?


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

All you need is something like this for starting your charcoal:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MikeTango said:


> All you need is something like this for starting your charcoal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these. Works well enough.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

+1

Or I gather some yard debris I need to clean up anyway..........


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> Just learn to make it. It is easy to do, plus it is cheaper and cooks better tasting food.


There you go . Not hard just takes some labor and time.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Saw a "How do they make it" on TV. Kingsford and most other BIG name charcoal is really ground 
up coal, mixed with a bit of wood chips, pressed into a form to make the briquet. If this is true and
I have no reason to doubt it is true, the use of the word charcoal with these products is BS. I 
stopped using the BIG name garbage a long time ago. If you like the smell and taste, great. Try 
using just plain coal and throw some wood scraps on it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Just curious... Wouldn't coal store better?
It can sit outside, doesn't care about the weather, if you need it to blend in. Make it an RV pad.
I have to admit I'm showing my ignorance here. Just a couple of ideas I've been contemplating.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Many areas in the Applachians there is a small seam/ deposit of coal that is near the surface - folks have been heating their homes and cooking for years by simply carring a bucket using a wheel barrel and filing it up. 

Sometimes you can find coal along old rail road tracks either where they had a spill or they used to store it there. 

I purchase bagged commercial charcoal on sale every couple of years. Last summer the trash can next to the grill was empty wifes sisters thought I had run out and were planning on going to the store. My sister was no. He did not run out we just need to think where he has it stored - couple minutes of looking in sheds they found 10 bags . 


Wifes sisters were like who has 10 bags of charcoal my sister was like he is running low and must be planning on buying some more soon. As long as it is dry it will not go bad - long enough the paper bags could fall apart but if it is dry it would be a long time. For me I would rather haul in larger loads rather than go to a store a buy a can of this or that. got space and like to buy at a good price. I have several friends who run Country/ Amish stores and I often will haul for them. They will sell me something at their cost or we trade use of my truck/trailer and time for products. With charcoal they usually purchase a load every summer I got 40 or 50 bags the first time I hauled in 02. Will be filing up the spot again this spring. 

4 bags to a layer just stack it up 6 bags high doesn't need to be heated or cooled storeage just dry.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

deserth3 said:


> Just curious... Wouldn't coal store better?
> It can sit outside, doesn't care about the weather, if you need it to blend in. Make it an RV pad.
> I have to admit I'm showing my ignorance here. Just a couple of ideas I've been contemplating.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


UUMMMM........steaks cooked on bituminous.


----------

